# 12x12x18 zoomed



## Vclaos (Mar 5, 2011)

I have an extra 12x12x18 and 12x12x12 cube that I want to setup soon. I was wondering what type of dart would do best in these size tanks?? I know that bigger is better but I have these available now so I figured I'd get some opinions. 
Thanks!!
Vanessa


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

12x12x12 is less than 7.5 gallons, then consider things like drainage layer and substrate and you will have a really small tank. I wouldn't really suggest any dart frogs for that. 12x12x18 could probably work for a pair of smaller frogs like Ranitomeya species if properly set up.
Bryan


----------



## Vclaos (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe I will just use it for plants then. Could it work as a Grow out tank???


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Defintly! Great idea for a grow out .


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a trio of vents in a 12x12x18 zoo med and it works very well for them. Im sure I have a pic in a post of it somewhere on here.

Heres a link to the set up thread
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/56730-zoomed-12x12x18-my-vents.html


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I have 2 lamasi in a 12x12x18 and they do great


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a trio of imitators in my 12x12x18 zoo med and they are doing fine. They love hanging out in the broms.


----------



## Vclaos (Mar 5, 2011)

Very cool!! Thanks everyone!! Gonna start building!!!


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got 3 vents and doing great and very active. one is already in a brom really cool guys and they are cheaper than imitators.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Send some pics of the vents and your tank when you get a chance. Congrats on them!!


----------

